# PubMed- Pathogenesis of Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Are Genes a SERT-ainty?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Pathogenesis of Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Are Genes a SERT-ainty?*

J Clin Gastroenterol. 2009 Sep 1;

Authors: Talley NJ

PMID: 19727006 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

